# How to Build a Folding Stool



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

*How to Build a Folding Stool*

Well I haven't had a chance to post a project video for sometime because things got busy around the shop. Now with things leveling out, I had a chance to shoot a video showing how to build a simple Folding Stool.



















This folding stool stands 24" tall with a round top. It is completely collapsible so you can store it easily or take it on the go.. I hope you Guys enjoy this 2 part project build











Be sure to check out my website by clicking here  A Simple Design of Ocala


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *How to Build a Folding Stool*
> 
> Well I haven't had a chance to post a project video for sometime because things got busy around the shop. Now with things leveling out, I had a chance to shoot a video showing how to build a simple Folding Stool.
> 
> ...


Sweet. Just what I need for an extra seat in the shop for a stray visitor. Thnx for posting


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *How to Build a Folding Stool*
> 
> Well I haven't had a chance to post a project video for sometime because things got busy around the shop. Now with things leveling out, I had a chance to shoot a video showing how to build a simple Folding Stool.
> 
> ...


I use my stools for Shop stools..lol.. Very durable and Hold a lot of weight.. and of course great for a round the house as extra seating .


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *How to Build a Folding Stool*
> 
> Well I haven't had a chance to post a project video for sometime because things got busy around the shop. Now with things leveling out, I had a chance to shoot a video showing how to build a simple Folding Stool.
> 
> ...


Nice and simple. How about a locking mechanism to hold the feet in the open position?


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *How to Build a Folding Stool*
> 
> Well I haven't had a chance to post a project video for sometime because things got busy around the shop. Now with things leveling out, I had a chance to shoot a video showing how to build a simple Folding Stool.
> 
> ...


Nobuckle, absolutely, you sure could do that , a simple latch of sorts to hook over the dowel to keep the legs open or something along those lines.


----------



## JamesRS (Nov 30, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *How to Build a Folding Stool*
> 
> Well I haven't had a chance to post a project video for sometime because things got busy around the shop. Now with things leveling out, I had a chance to shoot a video showing how to build a simple Folding Stool.
> 
> ...


Nice project, by chance do you have a plan?


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *How to Build a Folding Stool*
> 
> Well I haven't had a chance to post a project video for sometime because things got busy around the shop. Now with things leveling out, I had a chance to shoot a video showing how to build a simple Folding Stool.
> 
> ...


Yea Jim I do, email me at [email protected] and I will forward you a copy. I plan on selling the plans down the road, but need to tweak them a bit before they are ready for that.. but In the mean time, ill provide you a copy.


----------



## BCinPhx (May 20, 2010)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *How to Build a Folding Stool*
> 
> Well I haven't had a chance to post a project video for sometime because things got busy around the shop. Now with things leveling out, I had a chance to shoot a video showing how to build a simple Folding Stool.
> 
> ...


Cool….me too.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *How to Build a Folding Stool*
> 
> Well I haven't had a chance to post a project video for sometime because things got busy around the shop. Now with things leveling out, I had a chance to shoot a video showing how to build a simple Folding Stool.
> 
> ...


Laney, very nice job on the stool! I do have one question though. Could you put the bolts down the legs a litter further so that the feet would be in line with the edges of the seat?


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *How to Build a Folding Stool*
> 
> Well I haven't had a chance to post a project video for sometime because things got busy around the shop. Now with things leveling out, I had a chance to shoot a video showing how to build a simple Folding Stool.
> 
> ...


Supercubber Yes you could put the Bolt down lower on the legs, to widen the spread of the two sets of legs to make them line up with edges of the seat. The one thing you will need to do is Change the angle cut at the bottom of the feet so that once spread out to their max spread, the feet sit flat on the floor.


----------



## Montezuma45 (Oct 2, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *How to Build a Folding Stool*
> 
> Well I haven't had a chance to post a project video for sometime because things got busy around the shop. Now with things leveling out, I had a chance to shoot a video showing how to build a simple Folding Stool.
> 
> ...


Nice, but I have two questions though.

Why didn't you create a jig for doing the circle with the flush trim bit of the router? It seems like it would be a bit faster than the table saw.

Also, have you tried this method (fold up legs) to make a TV tray? I'd like to see a plan for that.


----------



## Dudureis (Nov 1, 2016)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *How to Build a Folding Stool*
> 
> Well I haven't had a chance to post a project video for sometime because things got busy around the shop. Now with things leveling out, I had a chance to shoot a video showing how to build a simple Folding Stool.
> 
> ...


Amigo , Este banquinho dobrável é ótimo , é muito prático , parabéns pelo projeto , por favor se possível eu gostaria de receber por E-mail [email protected] o projeto com medidas , eu ficarei muito agradecido


----------

